# Priority Update page for 20.5.6



## shupp872 (Jan 1, 2014)

https://www.tivo.com/priority_20.5.6


----------



## jmilender (Apr 29, 2003)

What's in the update? A fix for the YouTube stuttering problem?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

jmilender said:


> What's in the update? A fix for the YouTube stuttering problem?


It reintroduces overlap recording for conflicting shows, restores the ability to schedule multiple One Passes for a show, and brings SkipMode to the Roamio, Premiere and Series 3 lines. The studdering problem has not been fixed.

For significant updates, TiVo Peggy usually makes an announcement in the appropriate forum enumerating some of the changes.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

ej42137 said:


> It reintroduces overlap recording for conflicting shows, restores the ability to schedule multiple One Passes for a show, and brings SkipMode to the Roamio, Premiere and Series 3 lines. The studdering problem has not been fixed.
> 
> For significant updates, TiVo Peggy usually makes an announcement in the appropriate forum enumerating some of the changes.


Skip mode or quick mode? If skip, I would be ecstatic. But I think maybe you misspoke?


----------



## manhole (Apr 15, 2005)

UCLABB said:


> Skip mode or quick mode? If skip, I would be ecstatic. But I think maybe you misspoke?


If I had to guess they are being sarcastic since they listed series 3 in there.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

manhole said:


> If I had to guess they are being sarcastic since they listed series 3 in there.


I missed that part. I thought is was just series 4 & 5. Wait, you were making a joke, right?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> I missed that part. I thought is was just series 4 & 5. Wait, you were making a joke, right?


Yes. I was sure you'd catch on before the Series 3 part. I guess I need to work on my hyperbole.

Nobody here has inside information except the few TiVo employees. And of them, only TiVo Margret seems authorized to speak. She either will or will not make an announcement, about the release in her own time, until then nobody knows nothing. TiVo CSRs seem to know less than nothing, like me they tend to make stuff up when quizzed.


----------



## jmilender (Apr 29, 2003)

OK, back to my original question. When will the YouTube stuttering issue be fixed?


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

ej42137 said:


> Yes. I was sure you'd catch on before the Series 3 part. I guess I need to work on my hyperbole.
> 
> Nobody here has inside information except the few TiVo employees. And of them, only TiVo Margret seems authorized to speak. She either will or will not make an announcement, about the release in her own time, until then nobody knows nothing. TiVo CSRs seem to know less than nothing, like me they tend to make stuff up when quizzed.


Got me. I haven't really paid attention to the multiple one-pass issue and know nothing about Series 3 so I just focused on the skipmode.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

jmilender said:


> OK, back to my original question. When will the YouTube stuttering issue be fixed?


See post #7


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

jmilender said:


> OK, back to my original question. When will the YouTube stuttering issue be fixed?


Ask Google. The apps like Youtube are not built by TiVo, so they have limited (to no) ability to fix things like that.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

ej42137 said:


> It reintroduces overlap recording for conflicting shows, restores the ability to schedule multiple One Passes for a show, and brings SkipMode to the Roamio, Premiere and Series 3 lines. The studdering problem has not been fixed.
> 
> For significant updates, TiVo Peggy usually makes an announcement in the appropriate forum enumerating some of the changes.


I wish you were "Tivo Peggy"!


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

kokishin said:


> I wish you were "Tivo Peggy"!


No you don't. Although she is a much nicer person than I, she (unlike myself) knows when to keep her mouth shut! You'll get nothing from her that she doesn't want you to know.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

ej42137 said:


> No you don't. Although she is a much nicer person than I, she (unlike myself) knows when to keep her mouth shut! You'll get nothing from her that she doesn't want you to know.


What do you think that she knows (whomever she is)? The only thing that will be interesting is when it is rolling out. Ok, maybe I might use Quickmode, which I have seen on my Mini, but we all know their ain't much (anything else interesting) in there.

Your welcome...


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

ej42137 said:


> No you don't. *Although she is a much nicer person than I, she (unlike myself) knows when to keep her mouth shut!* You'll get nothing from her that she doesn't want you to know.


You're right!


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

jmilender said:


> What's in the update? A fix for the YouTube stuttering problem?


You can get it to stutter?

You're one step ahead of me. I finally had a use for YouTube on the couch and it wouldn't play the video.

I plead temporary insanity for thinking a second streaming app could possibly be ready for primetime on their platform.


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

Aren't channel logos supposed to be in there?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

jmilender said:


> OK, back to my original question. When will the YouTube stuttering issue be fixed?


how is your tivo connected to the net? my premiere did stutter on wireless, but the other one on Ethernet did not. upgraded to roamio and no stuttering I think it has to do withe processor speed.


----------



## Brighton Line (Mar 15, 2006)

ej42137 said:


> It reintroduces overlap recording for conflicting shows, restores the ability to schedule multiple One Passes for a show, and brings SkipMode to the Roamio, Premiere and Series 3 lines. The studdering problem has not been fixed.
> 
> For significant updates, TiVo Peggy usually makes an announcement in the appropriate forum enumerating some of the changes.


Oh I thought that the update would increase your hard drive to 11TB...
Guess I was wrong....


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

samccfl99 said:


> What do you think that she knows (whomever she is)? The only thing that will be interesting is when it is rolling out. Ok, maybe I might use Quickmode, which I have seen on my Mini, but we all know their ain't much (anything else interesting) in there.
> 
> *Your* welcome...


Fascinating. You speak for everyone as to what is interesting or not?

And *your*? Really?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Brighton Line said:


> Oh I thought that the update would increase your hard drive to 11TB...
> Guess I was wrong....


I left that out as an intentional mistake to see if you were paying attention. And it will be 12TB, not 11.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ej42137 said:


> Fascinating. You speak for everyone as to what is interesting or not?
> 
> And *your*? Really?


Stop pouring gasoline on that fire. 

And you missed the* their*.

It's really hard to be funny with text. That's why cartoons were invented.  Plenty of them around hear.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> Stop pouring gasoline on that fire.
> 
> And you missed the* their*.
> 
> It's really hard to be funny with text. That's why cartoons were invented.  Plenty of them around hear.


I know, I know, don't feed the troll. I explain in an earlier post what my problem is. I'll try to work on this.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

The two of you have racked up many many many posts in the short time you have been members. Maybe you both talk too much.

You should not make fun of older people who might have become a little senile in their old age with regards to the english language. Yes, I did make 2 mistakes in that post. I do read my posts over before I hit Submit. Maybe you might want to read yours over for snottiness (yes, I invented that word and do not know how to spell it, the spellcheck did that...).

Go back to your little TivoCommunity world where you surely live and breathe. I cannot wait until this 20.5.6 comes out so I won't have to come back here for a long time.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

I hope they fix that audio dropout bug when going to tivo central from live tv.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Bytez said:


> *I hope they fix that audio dropout bug *when going to tivo central from live tv.


My hopes are smaller.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

LOL I've adopted a policy of ignoring issues like there/their, your/you're and also here/hear (see post #22). As long as the meaning is still clear ......


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

I hope they don't add more braindamage to the 1P manager.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> My hopes are smaller.


And of course we know that mine are even smaller...

Can you say NON-EXISTENT? 

_MARGRET HAS POO-POOED THIS TO ME PERSONALLY IN AN EMAIL...

BELOW IS HER ANSWER. I WILL NOT BORE YOU WITH THE VERY LONG EMAIL I SENT TO HER IN THE FIRST PLACE, BUT MANY OF YOU KNOW MY FEW MAJOR COMPLAINTS, THIS ONE BEING THE WORST...THE TIVO SHOULD NEVER DROP AUDIO, NOT EVEN FOR A SECOND. IT DOES NOT WHEN GOING IN AND OUT OF THE HD GUIDE...:down:


Spoiler



Hi Mr. Sterling,

I understand that there are behaviors of our product that you are unhappy with. However, I do not expect any of the specific items you have mentioned to change in the near-term.

Margret

Delivered-To: [email protected]
Received: by 10.107.158.5 with SMTP id h5csp1400526ioe;
Mon, 31 Aug 2015 09:48:28 -0700 (PDT)
X-Received: by 10.68.113.37 with SMTP id iv5mr39438472pbb.104.1441039708639;
Mon, 31 Aug 2015 09:48:28 -0700 (PDT)
Return-Path: <[email protected]>
Received: from sjimx1.tivo.com (sjimx1.tivo.com. [208.73.180.201])
by mx.google.com with ESMTPS id 10si24748773pdf.57.2015.08.31.09.48.28
for <[email protected]>
(version=TLS1 cipher=ECDHE-RSA-RC4-SHA bits=128/128);
Mon, 31 Aug 2015 09:48:28 -0700 (PDT)


_


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

gee Tivo sounding just like a cable or sat company, no wonder the mascot is facing away from us now taking a piss.

Look at all this urine color all over these boards


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

foghorn2 said:


> gee Tivo sounding just like a cable or sat company, no wonder the mascot is facing away from us now taking a piss.
> 
> Look at all this urine color all over these boards


these boards aren't run by tivo


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> _MARGRET HAS POO-POOED THIS TO ME PERSONALLY IN AN EMAIL...
> 
> BELOW IS HER ANSWER. I WILL NOT BORE YOU WITH THE VERY LONG EMAIL I SENT TO HER IN THE FIRST PLACE, BUT MANY OF YOU KNOW MY FEW MAJOR COMPLAINTS, THIS ONE BEING THE WORST...THE TIVO SHOULD NEVER DROP AUDIO, NOT EVEN FOR A SECOND. IT DOES NOT WHEN GOING IN AND OUT OF THE HD GUIDE...:down:
> 
> ...


Without seeing your mail, there's no context to the response. Especially since she refers to behaviors that you are not happy.

Please add your letter to the post.

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Please don't.


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

Did anybody get this, yet?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Please don't.


I know but I hate to just have Margret's response posted out there as it stands. 

Scott


----------



## elborak (Jul 15, 2014)

dlfl said:


> I've adopted a policy of ignoring issues like there/their, your/you're and also here/hear (see post #22). As long as the meaning is still clear ......


I generally do too, but it's hard when it comes on the heals of the poster ranting about how much _smarter_ he is than TiVo support reps...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

samccfl99 said:


> MARGRET HAS POO-POOED THIS TO ME PERSONALLY IN AN EMAIL...
> 
> BELOW IS HER ANSWER. I WILL NOT BORE YOU WITH THE VERY LONG EMAIL I SENT TO HER IN THE FIRST PLACE,


You're lucky you got a response at all to a VERY LONG EMAIL. I can only hope, for Margret's sake, it wasn't ALL CAPS IN RED.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow, the usual answers. Pretty amusing, but not too bad considering what I get sometimes.

I have not gotten the update yet, although I keep checking. I don't like to be surprised in the morning with no sound on.

Actually that was her second response to me. If you will notice how she signed it, that was because when I got the first response she did not, and in my response to her I made a comment that I did not even think it was her, therefore the "--Margret".

No, Mr Astrohip, it was not all in red caps and HI JK! LOL. And Mr HS wants me to post it??? LOL. It is really too long (the 2nd one and yes, a little ranty), even to HIDE it...

All I can say is it was about my several main major problems with the software that they refuse to fix. It is very sad that "this person" has the title she has. Ridiculous.

*SEE, NO CAPS OR COLORS...UNTIL NOW...*

_PS, WOW, I JUST TRIED TO READ BOTH OF THEM AND COULD NOT GET THRU EITHER ONE. I THINK IT ALSO HAD SOMETHING TO DO WITH THEIR SERVERS BEING DOWN AND NOT BEING ABLE TO CONTROL MY TIVO. THE POINT IS THAT "SHE" IS NOT WILLING TO LISTEN TO BASIC DEFICIENCIES IN THE SOFTWARE, AND HER WITH THAT TITLE. HO-HUM. *OH WELL.*_

OK, here is the *Original (first)*, not too long, not too ranty email I sent her (I cannot seem to find her first response) 



Spoiler



Hello. I do not know if you will see this, but I will try. My name is Sam Sterling and have been a TiVo user since 05-2012. I do not come on tivocommunity.com often mostly because there are a lot of know it alls (or should I say no nothings) on this forum. The regular tivo forums are more civil, but much less informative. I have been in IT for over 25 years and been thru many DVRs in the last 20 years.

So I have heard your name bandied around, but this is the first time I actually came across your release notes that I have heard about before. My message is simple. AGAIN there is nothing in this update (or many updates to be frank). Now it is nice that you are producing more updates now. 20.4.7a was only just a bit over 2 months ago (nothing in there either).

You keep introducing OnePass, which was originally released in 20.4.6 to me on 02-03-2015 and refined in 20.4.6a.RC1 on 03-10-2015. WHY??? I really like it because I have Netflix streaming, otherwise it would be just same ole season pass as far as I am concerned. It seems you never want to update the actual DVR. While I love your DVR because it is buffering all tuners all the time. That feature plus the 2-sided guide for me makes the whole tivo worth it. How about 15 minute tics ALWAYS no matter what length the recording is and add a 4th FF-REW speed? Fix the audio delay (or should I say backup delay) when you are going from playing a recording into and out of Tivo central. How about a list of the last few things watched in the tivo (have you seen the comcast X1?).

Did you know that before 20.4.6 (Fall update 1/2/3-20.4.4a/20.4.5/20.4.5cyes I keep track of everything) I noticed that the positioning pointer within a folder was a GLOBAL pointer and every time you went to another group, the last group would lose its positioning and be back at the first position again? Amazingly that bug was fixed in 20.4.6, BUT they (THOSE people out in CA, the developers I am talking about, probably you are there too) went to all the trouble to fix it (not really much trouble I am assuming being a programmer, proj mgr, etc) and then they never really wrote it back to the index or database or whatever you use, so when it reboots ALL folders start in position one still. It has been 3 updates now and that has not been fixed. It is truly pitiful.

So I will end with this. Maybe you or one of your staff will read this. I originally had an XL4, but I was not happy and very critical of Tivo and they assigned me Teresa (long story about how that happened) who was in Executive Customer Service (ERT) at the time and she gave me a very good offer to upgrade to a Roamio Pro in 10-2013. You may know Teresa. She is now in L2 support because after she came back from leave, that is where she went and since they have changed the policy in the support center many months ago, NO ONE can get to L2 like I used to be able to. She was the one who handled most of my support cases, because most dealt with real problems in the software.

Ok, so not done yet. I would really like to end with the history of the C133 error. This was one of the most horrible periods of my tivo experience. I got my RP on 10-12-2013 on 20.3.6.6 and the C133 errors were not fixed until 4 updates later  20.3.7.1+2, 20.3.8, and 20.4.1 on 04-19-2014. See, I keep track of it all. I may be nuts (but brilliant), but I have paid well over $1200 since I been on tivo, and that is a lot of bucks for these types of software bugs and updates.

I WILL END WITH BUT I STILL LOVE MY TIVO, just get to developing something meaningful, please.

Thanks for hopefully listening,

Sam Sterling (this was sent on my registered tivo email).


----------



## brandenwan (Nov 6, 2015)

Bytez said:


> I hope they fix that audio dropout bug when going to tivo central from live tv.


It's not a bug. It's a "feature."


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

I can't believe the audio drops using the TiVo button going in and out of my recordings. It doesn't on any other non TiVo DVR I have had. It should be a priority to fix this.



samccfl99 said:


> And of course we know that mine are even smaller...
> 
> Can you say NON-EXISTENT?
> 
> ...


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

HerronScott said:


> I know but I hate to just have Margret's response posted out there as it stands.
> 
> Scott


I think it was a superb response and indicative of her professionalism; I, for one, have no need to read what prompted it.

A lesser mortal might have taken a dismissive tone or allowed herself to be dragged into the fulminating, over-the-top word salad that we know would have ensued.

Margret Schmidt continues to earn my admiration.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

She seems like a descent person, I believe she was speaking out of her corporate ass that time.

She has to work like everyone else and follow the company line.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

samccfl99 said:


> All I can say is it was about my several main major problems with the software that they refuse to fix. It is very sad that "this person" has the title she has. Ridiculous.


Some of your points are valid, but what did you expect? Margret is good enough (and smart enough) to take the time to answer questions and to post here occasionally, and she responded reasonably to what were surely provocative comments from you. I'm reminded of an old joke whose punch line was something like "Well, Sir, if we shoot the sales clerk and then burn the store, would that satisfy you?"

And please don't ever get a job with the diplomatic corps. I'm too old to endure a nuclear war.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

L David Matheny said:


> Some of your points are valid, but what did you expect? Margret is good enough (and smart enough) to take the time to answer questions and to post here occasionally, and she responded reasonably to what were surely provocative comments from you. I'm reminded of an old joke whose punch line was something like "Well, Sir, if we shoot the sales clerk and then burn the store, would that satisfy you?"
> 
> And please don't ever get a job with the diplomatic corps. I'm too old to endure a nuclear war.


Hey! As a former member of the diplomatic corps (1980 to 1992), I resemble that remark! 

(We never started a nuclear war during my tenure, but we did contribute to the end of a cold one.)


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Skipmode and quickmode coming with this release???


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Anybody get the update yet? The quote from Engadget said it was going to start rolling out today.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

waynomo said:


> Anybody get the update yet? The quote from Engadget said it was going to start rolling out today.


Not yet and I would question if they would really release an update right before a holiday.

Scott


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

I think they released one right before Thanksgiving last year. And from what I read, I think the forthcoming priority release might not include skipmode, and only quick mode, as it looks like they're doing beta of skipmode in sf and Chicago. Or it may include both, but skip mode might only work for those cities.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

FitzAusTex said:


> I think they released one right before Thanksgiving last year. And from what I read, I think the forthcoming priority release might not include skipmode, and only quick mode, as it looks like they're doing beta of skipmode in sf and Chicago. Or it may include both, but skip mode might only work for those cities.


I think having skip-mode functional isn't just a matter of having the software active; it's also a matter of having enough people in each city to set the start and stop points for the commercial breaks.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Pending


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

No pending for me. :-/ (and I'm in the Chicago area)


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

BlackBetty said:


> Pending


Not fair!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> Pending


Interesting, still nothing here and it last checked in at 5:10am this morning.

Scott


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

markjrenna said:


> I can't believe the audio drops using the TiVo button going in and out of my recordings. It doesn't on any other non TiVo DVR I have had. It should be a priority to fix this.


Your signature says you have a Bolt. It does drop the audio on the Bolt too when going in and out of Tivo Central, DOESN'T IT?! Someone else posted it too. And yes, NO OTHER dvr does that. They do not drop the audio when going in and out of the HD Guide!!! Audio should NEVER drop. It is the length of the dropout that varies. When you are at the end of a live buffer, the delay is only less than a second, so short that the HDMI does not lose sync with the Tivo and A/V. When you are in a recording, it is about 4 seconds. When you are behind in a live buffer, it takes 7-13 seconds for the sound to sync. It is maddening...really...Do you find this is all true with the Bolt?

Thank you...Hope you had a happy Thanksgiving...


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh, and no pending restart as of around 5 pm today. I am not sure *someone* really has a pending restart...and I would sincerely hope they do not do one at least until Sun or Mon morning, but who knows when. Maybe Margret knows...LOLOL.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> Pending


Did you get the update?


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Looks like the public release is scheduled for 12/10 (at least that's the date for Quickmode on Roamios provided in Tivo's Black Friday email - which features a Roamio Pro with "All In" for $600). So it would make sense that the priority list starts getting the update now.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm anxious and put both my Roamios into the priority page earlier this week. I keep forcing network connections but nothing. No pending restart either. I'm guessing there might be a queue of boxes ahead of me.


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

I miss the old days on this forum when there were always 2 separate posts about an update.

One would announce the update and the new features. i could read the first post, learn about it, then ignore it after that. I don't enjoy reading the snarky posts about some random minor thing that annoys 0.01% of tivo users. 

Then there'd be a second priority post. The true TiVo lovers would flock to that post and share their excitement about the coming udate. I'd check back daily to learn if any priority boxes had gotten the update. Force connections after seeing the flood gates were opened, hoping to get the update. Being jealous when it isn't my turn yet. Studying all the the screen shots posted by the lucky first batch.

Now.... it almost pains me to log in and read this forum. Subjects are beaten to death, brought back to life just to beat them again, and every other post is snarky.

#RIPTivoCommunity


----------



## Baseballsucks (Apr 23, 2014)

Ben_Jamin75 said:


> I miss the old days on this forum when there were always 2 separate posts about an update.
> 
> One would announce the update and the new features. i could read the first post, learn about it, then ignore it after that. I don't enjoy reading the snarky posts about some random minor thing that annoys 0.01% of tivo users.
> 
> ...


#Dork


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

Ben_Jamin75 said:


> I miss the old days on this forum when there were always 2 separate posts about an update.
> 
> One would announce the update and the new features. i could read the first post, learn about it, then ignore it after that. I don't enjoy reading the snarky posts about some random minor thing that annoys 0.01% of tivo users.
> 
> ...


I remember the days before the internet where I didn't have to read a rant about rants... LOL


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

Any chance this update will fix the now-broken Download / Streaming to iOS feature?


----------



## jssmcarlo (Jul 21, 2015)

TiVo support tweeted that priority update list will start getting the update Monday (11-30), not on priority list starting Dec 7.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

ShoutingMan said:


> Any chance this update will fix the now-broken Download / Streaming to iOS feature?


My Roamio can download and stream on iOS just fine.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

cwoody222 said:


> My Roamio can download and stream on iOS just fine.


Glad to hear it's not universally broken. It was working for me this Summer. Now it's very erratic, often failing. I pretty much can't transfer a High Quality show anymore; a Medium Quality is working with many tries. (It's like going back to Roamio launch when this feature was really dodgy.)


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

To be fair, I only ever transfer in the lowest quality.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I only use the medium quality setting. I'll sometimes put my iPad next to my router. That seems to help. I won't download in the background.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Yes, won't download in background. I have to keep the TiVo app in the foreground. But that's always been the case as far as I can remember.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

I prefer to use Highest quality, but drop to Medium when I'm in a hurry or to try and get around transfer errors.

I wish the Tivo app could run in the background.

I really wish it would support the new iOS 9 PiP video playback and also the multi-tasking features. That would be amazing


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

TiVo Margret just tweeted about the priority signup and specifically mentioned the SF and Chicago markets. I asked her to explain...


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

keenanSR said:


> TiVo Margret just tweeted about the priority signup and specifically mentioned the SF and Chicago markets. I asked her to explain...


Looks like that's pretty much confirmation that SkipMode and QuickMode are coming to Roamio tomorrow, at least in the two mentioned markets. The TiVo holiday sale fine print keyed us in earlier in the week (https://www.tivo.com/sale/Holiday).


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

steinbch said:


> Looks like that's pretty much confirmation that SkipMode and QuickMode are coming to Roamio tomorrow, at least in the two mentioned markets. The TiVo holiday sale fine print keyed us in earlier in the week (https://www.tivo.com/sale/Holiday).


Yes, I've seen that but I'm curious as to why just the two markets?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

keenanSR said:


> Yes, I've seen that but I'm curious as to why just the two markets?


I wonder that too. Most plausible explanation I've read yet is that TiVo is concerned about server overload when SkipMode data is sent out. There are a lot more Roamios in the field than Bolts, so I guess they want to initially limit the number of Roamios their SkipMode servers must communicate with. Hopefully if all goes well with Chicago and SF, they will quickly roll out SkipMode across the country. From a marketing standpoint, I would think they have to complete the rollout fairly soon -- why advertise a feature and then footnote that it's only for 5% of the country?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

keenanSR said:


> Yes, I've seen that but I'm curious as to why just the two markets?


I'll speculate, with absolutely no facts/information to support my post, that some tivo engineers/programmers/support people live in the two markets

I'll further speculate those markets have enough tivo customers to test the feature but not so many as to overwhelm support if there are issues.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lew said:


> I'll speculate, with absolutely no facts/information to support my post, that some tivo engineers/programmers/support people live in the two markets
> 
> I'll further speculate those markets have enough tivo customers to test the feature but not so many as to overwhelm support if there are issues.


I like that idea better than using chicken entrails. Much less messy.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Both Chicago (RCN) and San Francisco (Astound?) have MSOs who provide Roamios to costumers. Wonder if it's not a "proof of concept" so to speak.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

SullyND said:


> Both Chicago (RCN) and San Francisco (Astound?) have MSOs who provide Roamios to costumers. Wonder if it's not a "proof of concept" so to speak.


That sounds like a reasonable explanation.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

SullyND said:


> Both Chicago (RCN) and San Francisco (Astound?) have MSOs who provide Roamios *to costumers*.


So providing SkipMode is obviously in exchange for their recent services during Halloween time. 
Wonder what features the non-costumers will be getting in those areas?


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

jssmcarlo said:


> TiVo support tweeted that priority update list will start getting the update Monday (11-30), not on priority list starting Dec 7.


Nothing yet, silence and no update.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

It's usually at night ET when released, at least in the past.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Not sure if anyone posted this yet:
http://blog.tivo.com/2015/11/quickmode-now-on-tivo-roamio/

Here are more details on the key features included in the software update:



> *QuickMode* lets you watch recorded shows 30 percent faster with pitch-corrected audio  no chipmunks allowed. Working especially well for news, awards shows and sports, QuickMode enables the average viewer to shave a month of time each year that otherwise was spent watching slower-moving programming.
> 
> *HD Channel Notification* provides the option of watching the HD version of a channel when users are tuned into the SD version of the channel. Users can tune to the HD channel by pressing the D button in Live TV  its that easy! Never feel stuck watching an SD channel again.
> 
> ...


I think I'm more excited about HD notification - FINALLY!!

-Kevin


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Hmmm. Not sure I'd seen that software updates link before ...

https://www.tivo.com/softwareupdates


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Nothing yet. Been connecting to the network once an hour or so.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Sixto said:


> Hmmm. Not sure I'd seen that software updates link before ...
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/softwareupdates


Guessing that's going to just be for new features added. Hopefully Margaret continues to post on here the fixes in the release.

-Kevin


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Nothing yet. Been connecting to the network once an hour or so.


did you not see above that it's only for Chicago and SF Bay Area?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

spaldingclan said:


> did you not see above that it's only for Chicago and SF Bay Area?


That's just for the Skipmode additions. The rest of the update is nationwide.

-Kevin


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Release notes thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534629

-Kevin


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Pending Restart.


----------



## scooby2 (Dec 24, 2001)

So far the only difference I see is the "new" show logos are like the new Tivo logo.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

scooby2 said:


> So far the only difference I see is the "new" show logos are like the new Tivo logo.


Except in the guide. Oops.


----------



## mickinct (Sep 14, 2015)

joekustra said:


> except in the guide. Oops.


getting the update now in Ct,


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

My Youtube "seems" to be working again.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Pending Restart.


So, how do you do a "Restart", when all it allows is "Standby?"

I have the basic Roamio, but the only way I know, would be a power cord pull reset?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

MikeBear said:


> So, how do you do a "Restart", when all it allows is "Standby?"
> 
> I have the basic Roamio, but the only way I know, would be a power cord pull reset?


Go to the settings menu -> help and choose the restart reset Tivo box.

-Kevin


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

I just checked and had the Pending Restart notice on my Roamio Plus.

Restarting and now installing an update.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

steinbch said:


> Looks like that's pretty much confirmation that SkipMode and QuickMode are coming to Roamio tomorrow, at least in the two mentioned markets. The TiVo holiday sale fine print keyed us in earlier in the week (https://www.tivo.com/sale/Holiday).


Quick mode will be in the update and skip mode in trails for roamio'so in the 2 cities mentioned,


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Installing now 

The SF and Chicago thing was handled so poorly due to lack of clarification. IDK why their original statement on the website didn't just say "Testing in select markets, available on all Roamio units early 2016" or something.


----------



## grimlock212 (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm still unclear if the skipping function will work for me in a SF suburb (Palo Alto). Granted my Roamio is still in the mail. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

grimlock212 said:


> I'm still unclear if the skipping function will work for me in a SF suburb (Palo Alto). Granted my Roamio is still in the mail.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It should, I believe TiVo uses Nielsen's DMA designations when referring to markets.

I'm in Santa Rosa myself and I expect to see it on several recordings tonight.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Disappointed to not see the new "flat" UI.

I thought Roamios would get that. It's a minor thing but I was looking forward to the visual refresh.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> Disappointed to not see the new "flat" UI.
> 
> I thought Roamios would get that. It's a minor thing but I was looking forward to the visual refresh.


I like it the way it is.

Don't like it, you can get a Bolt


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

cwoody222 said:


> Disappointed to not see the new "flat" UI.
> 
> I thought Roamios would get that. It's a minor thing but I was looking forward to the visual refresh.


Given the white "New" tag in "My Shows" and some other new white lettering in the OnDemand menus, I suspect the Roamios and Premieres will eventually get the Bolt UI design.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Heh. I just watched a news show in QuickMode. Everybody seemed hyper-caffeinated, but otherwise normal. Surprisingly effective!

Wouldn't want to watch a scripted show that way, though...

Shouldn't the board spellcheck recognize QuickMode?


----------



## Dssguy1 (Feb 19, 2013)

I never seem to get the priority updates even though I sign up!


----------



## Dssguy1 (Feb 19, 2013)

The real bummer is, I live in the Chicago area and really would love to try out the Skip Mode!


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Using the "D" button to switch to the HD version of the channel is working here.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

Dssguy1 said:


> I never seem to get the priority updates even though I sign up!


They are likely staggering deployments. Only one of out of two my Roamios got it and I signed up both at the same time. I'm betting the other will hit tomorrow or later tonight.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

mmf01 said:


> They are likely staggering deployments. Only one of out of two my Roamios got it and I signed up both at the same time. I'm betting the other will hit tomorrow or later tonight.


Is there any rhyme of reason why one got it and the other didn't? Did they first one you signed up get it? Did the earlier TSN get it first?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

My Roamio connected automatically at 3:30pm today and had not gotten the update. I forced a connection around 8:00pm and it did get the update.

Scott


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

waynomo said:


> Using the "D" button to switch to the HD version of the channel is working here.


Not for me. QuickMode is working and channel logs are now in the guide after updating to 20.5.6.RC14, but not hitting D to switch to the HD version. Not a big deal, as I removed SD channels from my channel list if they have an HD equivalent. I'll give it a while.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

justen_m said:


> Not for me. QuickMode is working and channel logs are now in the guide after updating to 20.5.6.RC14, but not hitting D to switch to the HD version. Not a big deal, as I removed SD channels from my channel list if they have an HD equivalent. I'll give it a while.


Maybe you have to have the SD version active in your line up for it to work.


----------



## grimlock212 (Nov 29, 2015)

keenanSR said:


> It should, I believe TiVo uses Nielsen's DMA designations when referring to markets.
> 
> I'm in Santa Rosa myself and I expect to see it on several recordings tonight.


Update this thread if it works (or send me a private message). I don't get my Roamio until Friday. Can't wait!

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

justen_m said:


> Not for me. QuickMode is working and channel logs are now in the guide after updating to 20.5.6.RC14, but not hitting D to switch to the HD version. Not a big deal, as I removed SD channels from my channel list if they have an HD equivalent. I'll give it a while.





waynomo said:


> Maybe you have to have the SD version active in your line up for it to work.


I thought of that, so added a couple of SD channels back to my channel list. Still no luck. Hitting D to switch to the HD version, which was also in my channel list, didn't do anything. e.g., channel 2 is SD CBS. Hitting D should have switched to 1002, HD CBS. Nothing. Maybe the mapping for CableOne in Boise just hasn't been done yet. We aren't exactly a huge marker.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

waynomo said:


> Using the "D" button to switch to the HD version of the channel is working here.


Would you post a pic of the menu prompt.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Brighton Line (Mar 15, 2006)

Got it on both Roamio's last evening (6p) when I forced an update since they didn't get it during the daily call in the afternoon.
No skipmode in NYC...


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

waynomo said:


> Maybe you have to have the SD version active in your line up for it to work.


I didn't have to. I have all the SD channels hidden but the wife still types in the SD channel number directly since she is stuck in the Directv days.

I tested just hitting 3 for my local CBS SD and when the info bar was up, it showed the info about using "D" to jump to the HD channel.

Now Tivo just needs to make this automatic via an autotune type setting.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Brighton Line said:


> Got it on both Roamio's last evening (6p) when I forced an update since they didn't get it during the daily call in the afternoon.
> No skipmode in NYC...


No Big Super Gulps either and be frisked anytime, rent and SNR too damn high, time to MOVE!


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Odd, my Roamio Pro rebooted during the nite with NO update and my Mini got 20.5.6.RC14. I wonder what that means and if there was a problem? Still not getting Pending Restart after connection on RP. Play the waiting game I guess. Coincidences are sometimes not coincidences.

_Oh yes, and it was very odd that my Mini was still on and playing the channel the RP booted up into...LOL_


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

In My Shows the NEW logos went from blue to white. In the guide still blue. Maybe once everyone has the update they'll phase the new guide data over to white.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

grimlock212 said:


> Update this thread if it works (or send me a private message). I don't get my Roamio until Friday. Can't wait!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From another thread,

Clarification from TiVoMargret



TiVoMargret said:


> Clarification #1: this should be turned on by the end of the week, for the boxes that have updated.
> 
> Clarification #2: "Markets" generally means a pretty wide area, so if San Francisco or Chicago is your 'nearest big city' then there is a good chance you are covered.


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

series5orpremier said:


> In My Shows the NEW logos went from blue to white. In the guide still blue. Maybe once everyone has the update they'll phase the new guide data over to white.


I hope not. The white is a jarring eyesore. Hopefully the NEW tag reverts back to blue.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I'm impressed with how well QuickMode works. I watch a lot of news and I can see myself using this feature a lot.

I'm not seeing the "tune to HD" option but I have TWC and they automatically re-map SD to HD so can't tune to an SD channel (unless there is no HD equivalent). Maybe that's the problem some of you are having?


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> I'm impressed with how well QuickMode works. I watch a lot of news and I can see myself using this feature a lot.
> 
> I'm not seeing the "tune to HD" option but I have TWC and they automatically re-map SD to HD so can't tune to an SD channel (unless there is no HD equivalent). Maybe that's the problem some of you are having?


Works great for Turtle Porn and Ben Carson talking, thats about it.

Seroiusly, it can really help if you are trying to pinpoint a specific brief scene or spoken words quicker.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

headless chicken said:


> I hope not. The white is a jarring eyesore. Hopefully the NEW tag reverts back to blue.


I liked it when the NEW tags were yellow. I wish they would go back to that.


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I liked it when the NEW tags were yellow. I wish they would go back to that.


Heh. And I actually prefer the old Series3 SD menus where the text was 2.5x larger. I wish there was an option to customize the menu settings or use an earlier version from the good ole days of classic TiVo.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> Your signature says you have a Bolt. It does drop the audio on the Bolt too when going in and out of Tivo Central, DOESN'T IT?! Someone else posted it too. And yes, NO OTHER dvr does that. They do not drop the audio when going in and out of the HD Guide!!! Audio should NEVER drop. It is the length of the dropout that varies. When you are at the end of a live buffer, the delay is only less than a second, so short that the HDMI does not lose sync with the Tivo and A/V. When you are in a recording, it is about 4 seconds. When you are behind in a live buffer, it takes 7-13 seconds for the sound to sync. It is maddening...really...Do you find this is all true with the Bolt?
> 
> Thank you...Hope you had a happy Thanksgiving...


Four seconds? I can't say that I've ever had an audio dropout for over second or so. Usually it's a split second. Whether a recording, or live or anywhere in the buffer. But nowhere near four seconds. And certainly not 13 seconds. Of course I guess a lot can depend on the receiver or Tv it's connected to as well. But I go through a couple of switches, a video processor, a receiver, and a Darbee Darblet before going to the TV.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

waynomo said:


> Using the "D" button to switch to the HD version of the channel is working here.


not working here.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> not working here.


In the release notes thread TiVo Margaret asked for those with it not working to email her with the details. Her email address was listed in her post.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

ajwees41 said:


> not working here.


The HD notifications weren't working for me either after the rc14 update, even after connecting to the TiVo service multiple times over a couple days. I had to redo guided setup. Now it works. I get the notification message and hitting 'D' will switch from the SD to HD version. Repeating guided setup is a bit of a pain, but it is fairly quick on a Roamio (compared to my old S3 and S2).


----------



## danorum (Nov 25, 2015)

I received my TiVo Roamio Pro yesterday and entered the service ID this morning. The page was still available, but are they still taking ID's? Does anyone know the expectations? I would really like to get it upgraded.

Also, as a new Tivo(er), I assume that I will see a new software pending notation in the System Info screen once it has downloaded the update. Is that correct?

Dan


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

My father's two Premieres which were NOT a part of the priority rollout got the update today. So it's coming to the general public already.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

cwoody222 said:


> My father's two Premieres which were NOT a part of the priority rollout got the update today. So it's coming to the general public already.


I just installed a new Roamio (from TiVo)and it did not get the update. Still on RC4.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> I just installed a new Roamio (from TiVo)and it did not get the update. Still on RC4.


TiVo usually takes 1-2 weeks to roll out updates to all units. They do them in batches, every few days.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

danorum said:


> Also, as a new Tivo(er), I assume that I will see a new software pending notation in the System Info screen once it has downloaded the update. Is that correct?


If you go to Setting&Messages->Settings->Network
Last status will not be Succeeded. It will be Pending Restart, or something like that.

I'm not sure if this info is located anywhere else. The System Information screen simply shows your current Software Version. Nothing there saying there is a pending restart that I know of.


----------



## grimlock (Nov 29, 2015)

I signed up for the update today as my Roamio just arrived. Hopefully I get the update, because I am in the San Francisco area, and I want to try skip mode! The sooner, the better.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

grimlock said:


> I signed up for the update today as my Roamio just arrived. Hopefully I get the update, because I am in the San Francisco area, and I want to try skip mode! The sooner, the better.


Try a hard reset (un-plug/re-plug) and see what happens.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

series5orpremier said:


> In My Shows the NEW logos went from blue to white. In the guide still blue. Maybe once everyone has the update they'll phase the new guide data over to white.


The new "design" is butt-ugly and useless. Shoulda kept the blue; much easier to "read"...


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Hate the white too!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FYI... I just came across a TiVo comment on Facebook that says a *20.5.6a* patch for BOLTs should have begun rolling out on 12/15.

See here.


----------

